# Western Gailes Golf Club.



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2012)

Western Gailes Golf Club.

Was selected recently for the clubs bi annual matches against Kilmarnock Barassie and this year we also had arranged a game against Western Gailes for the first time as one of our Members had become the Secretary last year.

I have never played golf in this part of the world and was looking forward to it.

The Match was arranged for 2pm and we were invited to Lunch first as guests of the Club Captain for 12pm arrival.

Western Gailes was founded in 1897 by Glasgow golfers how tended to be members of inland courses and wanted access to links golf for the wetter months.

The club has no juniors or lady members and no tee times you just turn up. We were also told the club has no rules as such but you are expected to abide by certain standards. One being that you were expected to arrive and leave the club wearing jacket and tie at all times. The clubhouse was very vey well laid out with fantastic locker rooms and reception areas.

The course is laid out with in 3 sections a few holes facing north, the turn back with 9 holes heading along the dunes before turning north again back towards the club house with the railway line on your right.

The first hole is a relatively short hole at only 310 yards with a semi blind tee shot and a blind 2nd from the whites and long hitters could probably drive the green.

2nd a tricky par 4 of 434 yards to a sloping green towards the railway, before heading onto another shortish par 4 3rd (Arran) at again only 370 yards, over a burn.

Irvine the 4th is a well bunkered 355 yard par 4 to a raised green again semi blind tee shot required. Then on to Bunkers Hill, the 453 yard par 4 5th with a long green with well protected bunker at the front. This is classic dunes layout with lots of humps and hollows to contend with.

6th hole Lappock is a 500 yard par five that I reached in two to set up a nice tap in birdie again a blind shot this time to a sunken kidney shaped green.

The par 3 7th hole with a raised tee to a well bunkered right to left slopping green at 171 yards, Then  a lovely shortish 365 yard par 4 8th with a sunken fairway then 2nd shot over a burn to the long green heavily bunkered on the right side green.

9th a trick short par 4 with a bank in the fairway and two hidden bunkers ob the left to a well protected green.  10th another undulating fairway, this hole is named Ailsa and the crag can be seen from this hole. With its tricky green and second shot over the burn.

A long par 4 11th slopping right to left at 477 yards slightly dogleg right. 12 is a long ish par 4 with a blind tee shot .The 13th  short but very well protected par 3 at only 141 yards over a burn.

The course now turns northwards again with the railway line on the right hand side OOB.

14th Whins is a 562 yard par 5 very well bunkered fairways and small green. Then another par 3 but this time at 194 yards with a raised green again very well bunkers at the front and sides.

The 15th is another great hole from a raised tee to a wide fairway narrowing down by 3 bunkers right and a burn protecting the front of the green.

The par 4 17th is a very tough hole at 443 yards with a lard dune left the railway line right then a long blind 2nd shot to a sloppy green with one large bunker right and the green sloping left.

And Home the 18th green right in front of the clubhouse with its tee shot over a burn blind fairway and again very well protected green at 400 yards.

The greens and the course were in excellent condition and luckily we had brought the good weather down with us from Nairn and we had a bright sunny day with hardly any wind and it relatively warm.

We played off the white tees which made the course 6640 yards but the blues stretched the course to just over 7000 yards and that would be some challenge around there in windy conditions.

I loved the course I would say so far this is my favourite course ever, helped by the fact I played really well and shot not much more that a few over gross and hardly missed a fairway or green.

I would definitely go back again and pay the green fee ( as a visitor your donâ€™t have to wear jacket and tie).

A fantastic course loved every minute of my day at Western Gailes


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

Patrick I told you this before you came down. Western Gailes is the best course on the "classic Ayrshire strip". Its a far better course than Turnberry or Royal Troon or Prestwick. It is simply a fabulous track. Sadly it doesn't have the infrastructure to hold an Open. Or maybe that's a good thing!

If I could join any course in Scotland it would be Western Gailes. Awesome golf course, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was going to suggest there to you as your new club, it is just out of this world and i'm already planning to go back as i have made a few contacts and the sec has invited me before

as for the open its sure got the length, i would not fancy playing right off the tips on a windy day.


----------



## Albanach (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got a nice few days coming up next week with rounds on Royal Troon, Glasgow Gailes and Western Gailes. Hope the weather is good ish!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2012)

Albanach said:



			I've got a nice few days coming up next week with rounds on Royal Troon, Glasgow Gailes and Western Gailes. Hope the weather is good ish!
		
Click to expand...

have you played any of them before?


----------



## bigslice (Sep 25, 2012)

Albanach said:



			I've got a nice few days coming up next week with rounds on Royal Troon, Glasgow Gailes and Western Gailes. Hope the weather is good ish!
		
Click to expand...

if your going to get a caddie at the western prebook the boy Haggis, great guy and really knows his stuff.


----------



## Albanach (Sep 25, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			have you played any of them before?
		
Click to expand...

Old man is a member at Western so lucky enough to have played it plenty of times before but not played Troon and Glasgow Gailes before. Won't be any caddies though...


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2012)

It looked rather good from the other side of the railway line when I played Dundonald - ny only venture to the West side so far.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			It looked rather good from the other side of the railway line when I played Dundonald - ny only venture to the West side so far.
		
Click to expand...

+1 Dundonald is a very good track as well, Western would have to go some to be a lot better. Dundonald has a crap clubhouse though (portakabins 'R' us).


----------



## Albanach (Sep 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1 Dundonald is a very good track as well, Western would have to go some to be a lot better. Dundonald has a crap clubhouse though (portakabins 'R' us).
		
Click to expand...

Western is a lot better (IMO of course)...


----------



## thecraw (Sep 26, 2012)

Albanach said:



			Western is a lot better (IMO of course)...
		
Click to expand...


Dundonald is a great track.

Western is an excellent track.

Dundonald is probably a tougher track overall but Western has history and worldly charm. It oozes class and character and is always in fabulous condition plus its a super lay out.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1 Dundonald is a very good track as well, Western would have to go some to be a lot better. Dundonald has a crap clubhouse though (portakabins 'R' us).
		
Click to expand...

Though i've not played Dundonald i have played the one next door (review to follow) and the other side of the railway is a far better landscape for links golf. 

Western is by far the best course i've ever played it has everything; views, long holes, short holes, great par 3's. fantastic club house and tons of class and tradition.

Next time i'm down i'm going to give Dundonald a try all the same


----------



## bigslice (Sep 27, 2012)

played barrassie early this year with thecraw and you can look over to the western, it looked sssssoooooooo good


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2012)

bigslice said:



			played barrassie early this year with thecraw and you can look over to the western, it looked sssssoooooooo good
		
Click to expand...

Thats because it is Sooooo....Goood


----------



## bigslice (Sep 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Thats because it is Sooooo....Goood

Click to expand...

 hopefully once get a bit more straighter off the tee, i will play it. im told the members hardly play it


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2012)

bigslice said:



 hopefully once get a bit more straighter off the tee, i will play it. im told the members hardly play it
		
Click to expand...

Thers only 300 or so members and they have no prebooking. I think the main reason is they are only allowed to have a small percentage of members from the local area, most are Glasgow based. When we were on the Barassie old 9 holes on sunday morning there was not a soul to be seen on Western.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 27, 2012)

thecraw rates it better than troon and turnberry, so it must be good. plus some boys caddy there and they rave about it. once ive got a few decent rounds in at bogside i will give it a bash


----------



## CMAC (Sep 27, 2012)

Played it a few times, beautiful sunsets in summer, particularly like the Par 3's which remind me of some of the 'Open' courses Par 3's.

Quite amazing how right across the road Glasgow Gailles pales in comparison.


----------



## Octagon (Oct 11, 2012)

I played it three years ago the day before my wedding, sun was shining and the wind was calm, cracking weather on a cracking course. Really enjoyed it and can recommend it. We had a caddy but can't remember his name.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2012)

Octagon said:



			I played it three years ago the day before my wedding, sun was shining and the wind was calm, cracking weather on a cracking course. Really enjoyed it and can recommend it. We had a caddy but can't remember his name.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic Course i can't understand how its not higher in the top100 list, but lets not start that again


----------



## Val (Oct 17, 2012)

Another one for the ever growing bucket list of must plays then


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Another one for the ever growing bucket list of must plays then
		
Click to expand...


You feeling a road trip buddy???


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a fantastic track,i've played Dundonald and love it .Road Trip mmm


----------



## Val (Oct 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			You feeling a road trip buddy???
		
Click to expand...

Beginning to matey.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Looks like a fantastic track,i've played Dundonald and love it .Road Trip mmm
		
Click to expand...

Winter fee of Â£60 but worth it mate, maybe a Sunday in the next two or three weeks if you fancy it?


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Winter fee of Â£60 but worth it mate, maybe a Sunday in the next two or three weeks if you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Saw that mate,Sundays are out for me tho ,kids football im afraid


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Saw that mate,Sundays are out for me tho ,kids football im afraid
		
Click to expand...

Saturday?

Midday ish???


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Saturday?

Midday ish???
		
Click to expand...

During the week is good for me shortly mate,saturday when im of i play in our eclectic and catch up with my mates as i aint of much at weekends.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks as though your out then!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeyHdG7LG1Y&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWQfOlKvX9I


----------



## CMAC (Oct 19, 2012)

1st clip couldn't watch- Cant listen to Renton Laidlaw:blah:

2nd clip brought back memories:thup:


----------



## Scott1505 (Oct 19, 2012)

Crawford let me know if you are planning a weekend trip as would be keen to play.


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2012)

Scott1505 said:



			Crawford let me know if you are planning a weekend trip as would be keen to play.
		
Click to expand...

Scott, hoping for something in the next few weeks all being well. Crawford will keep you posted no doubt :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 19, 2012)

Another course on my to-do list.
Bit far for a day trip and can't convince the lads I knock it round with that Scotland is a better golf trip than Spain or Portugal.
Philistines !!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Another course on my to-do list.
Bit far for a day trip and can't convince the lads I knock it round with that Scotland is a better golf trip than Spain or Portugal.
Philistines !!
		
Click to expand...

Can't be much more than 3 hours as its motorway for you all the way.

Def worth playing, maybe not this time off year but i'm going back next spring for a game and prob play Dundonald as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 19, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Can't be much more than 3 hours as its motorway for you all the way.

Def worth playing, maybe not this time off year but i'm going back next spring for a game and prob play Dundonald as well.
		
Click to expand...

I've followed how much you enjoyed western. Dundonald is a very good track also - clubhouse is crap though.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 20, 2012)

Probably could do it in 3 but got a speeding ticket in May so would be taking 4 hours for a while.

Ah well, will have to do an overnighter and maybe play another course too, shame !!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 20, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			1st clip couldn't watch- Cant listen to Renton Laidlaw:blah:

2nd clip brought back memories:thup:
		
Click to expand...

2nd clip is much better with the sound off! 

'What is that burning noise?!'


----------

